# wireless network works only 5-6minutes



## kreoso (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, I have installed FreeBSD-9.0-RC3 on my Thinkpad X61, which has Intel 4965 Wifi card, and the installer sets up wireless network using wpa_supplicant. It works after the rebooting, but after some minutes without using wlan it doesn't. To make it work again, `# dhclient wlan0` must be invoked. I have tested it on FreeBSD-8.2-Release, but no difference. What exactly cause this problem and how to solve it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2011)

It sounds like it's switching off to save power. Is there anything in /var/log/messages?


----------



## kreoso (Dec 21, 2011)

You're right. I've found the following message in /var/log/messages

```
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
```
Do you know how to solve it?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm suspecting a BIOS setting but I'm not sure.


----------



## kreoso (Dec 22, 2011)

Weirdly, now it works like a charm, albeit I did nothing about that. Anyway, thank you for your answer, SirDice.


----------

